# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Музей. Боровая, Минск

## ssk

Собрали неплохую коллекцию...

----------


## ssk

еще...

----------


## ssk

еще...

----------


## ssk

еще...

----------


## ssk

еще...

----------


## ssk

еще...

----------


## ssk

еще...

----------


## ssk

еще...

----------


## ssk

И самое главное. В дном из пионерлагерей нашли полуразбитый Як-25 и сейчас его восстанавливают. Я поговорил с ребятами, которые работали на нем - у них большая просьба ко всей общественности - помочь какими-либо материалами по як-25 - (фото кабины и т.д.). Пишите ric@belkp.by/

----------


## ssk

еще...

----------


## ssk

еще...

----------


## ssk

еще...

----------


## ssk

Даже двигатель сохранился

----------


## An-Z

Молодцы! Хорошее дело делают..вот только окраска.. Як-28 в Барановичах красили? Уж больно колер характерный, но не естественный.. но лучше чем ничего..

----------


## AC

> И самое главное. В дном из пионерлагерей нашли полуразбитый Як-25 и сейчас его восстанавливают. Я поговорил с ребятами, которые работали на нем - у них большая просьба ко всей общественности - помочь какими-либо материалами по як-25 - (фото кабины и т.д.).


Дык а чего в Монино не поинтерсоваться? Там ведь такой же стоит...

----------


## airwolf

ssk Спасиба. ЯК-25 эксклюзивчег. Интересные у вас пионерские лагеря   :Wink:

----------


## ssk

Да уж в наших "заповедниках" и не такое найти можно. Недавно недалеко от Бреста (г.Высокое) обнаружил полуразбитый памятник Миг-27, хотя ВВС там никогда не было. А сколько памятников порезали...... Но тем не менее до сих пор встречаются памятники в школьных дворах типа -  Миг-17 а подпись на нем 1941-1945 или подпись таже а на постаменте стоит танк Т-54

----------


## Вадим_

Все эти аппараты можно более подробно посмотреть www.photoka.info - Су-17 еще до перекраски, да и Су-25 из Гомеля - еще верх не перекрашен - как был в Афганистане ( там опоздал на пару дней ). Су-25 в Боровой такой уже пришел ( перекрашенный в "условные" цвета).

С уважением

----------


## 378

парни как до музея добраться? по выходным работает ,в субботу например?    .   кто это все сделал ?   честь и слава тому человеку.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Як-25 также имеется в Саваслейке.
Фотки снаружи есть, кабины - нет...

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Як-25 также имеется в Саваслейке.
> Фотки снаружи есть, кабины - нет...


Саша, а что значит "снаружи"? Деталировка или общие планы?

----------


## AC

> Як-25 также имеется в Саваслейке.
> Фотки снаружи есть, кабины - нет...


Да, точно... Вот он:
http://netprint.ru/index.php?action=...=6230293#photo

----------


## 378

Ребяты как попасть туды ,хоть бы одним глазком взглянуть ,я сам в белоруссии живу.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Да, только общие. Весь музей там "непродеталируешь", сил не хватит...  :Wink:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Да, только общие. Весь музей там "непродеталируешь", сил не хватит...


Ну весь может и не надо... (хотя скорее - надо :-) ), но пару машин можно было отснять в деталях!  :evil:

----------


## 378

дружи. у меня на вкассете была одна передачка ,там вроде проскакивал кадр с кабиной як-25 переделанного в летающую мишень.

а что в музей нельзя попасть?

----------


## sss

> Ребяты как попасть туды ,хоть бы одним глазком взглянуть ,я сам в белоруссии живу.


Саваслейка - маааленький поселок на границе Владимирской и Горьковской областей. Попасть туда можно на поезде с Курского вокзала Москвы или на автобусе
Недалеко от поселка (надо проехать на автобусе) расположен бывший 148 ЦБП и ПЛС авиации ПВО. Вот при нем и находится музей. Договариваться надо на месте - попросту это означает, что если не повезет, то вся дорога (тем более из Белоруссии) окажется впустую. Приезжать, думаю, лучше в будни - больше шансов, что есть кто-нибудь из замов по восп. работе. С ними договариваться проще, чем просто на КПП...

----------

извините вы не поняли. знаю я что савастлейка в России ,туда попозже, а в Боровую я мог бы завтра подскочить только чего ехать туды если вдруг в субботу туда не пускают. Да и место хотелось бы уточнить ,поворот на Боровую я знаю а далее там куда? 
Вот поэтому и спросил.

Спасибо.

----------


## 378

Верхний пост мой.


странно ,это чтоли такая тайна (Боровая)

----------


## 378

Люди из Боровой ответьте.

----------


## 378

Люди прям страсть как в Боровую попасть хочитца.

----------

2  378


Привет!

С Боровой проблем нет - выезжаешь из Минска в сторону Логойска-Витебска, и сразу за кольцевой дорогой указатель направо - аэроклуб "Боровая".  Дальше заблудиться невозможно - проехать всего метров 300-500. В выходные доступ свободный.

В случае чего - пиши, пересечёмся  8)

----------

верхний пост - мой   :oops:

----------


## Мышьяк

:oops:   сорри за глюки с авторизацией

----------


## 378

> 2  378
> 
> 
> Привет!
> 
> С Боровой проблем нет - выезжаешь из Минска в сторону Логойска-Витебска, и сразу за кольцевой дорогой указатель направо - аэроклуб "Боровая".  Дальше заблудиться невозможно - проехать всего метров 300-500. В выходные доступ свободный.
> 
> В случае чего - пиши, пересечёмся  8)


спасибо за ответ. дорогу я то знаю ,главное для меня чтоб в холостую не приехать . перед выездом обязательно сообщу. 
чуть выше я там писал про як-25

----------


## An-Z

Брат прислал несколько фоток оттудаво и прочих интересных мест..

----------


## An-Z

чет "интересное место" не прицепилось..

----------


## 378

как там Боровая поживает ? Кабину як-25 нашли?

----------


## FLOGGER

У меня здоровая куча фотографий ЯК-25-с Ходынки, но кабины там были уже разбитые. С уважением.

----------


## Skyraider

Привет с Боровой! Есть отснятые Миг-25, Миг-23 до перекраски, успел перед !!! Вот Примеры:

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Вот Примеры:


Да, интересно было бы на примеры взглянуть :-)

----------


## 154

С большим интересом посмотрел фоторепортаж с Боровой. И не ожидал, что там такие изменения произошли (к счастью в лучшую сторону). Молодцы. Вот несколько моих снимков 2002 года:

----------


## 154

Что-то тяжело прикрепляются снимки (особенно если несколько). Вдогонку:

----------


## Skyraider

Доброго времени суток!
    Снимки прикрепляются туго, уменьшу размеры и пришлю, всего окло 1000 штук. В основном деталировка и техничка.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Доброго времени суток!
>     Снимки прикрепляются туго, уменьшу размеры и пришлю, всего окло 1000 штук. В основном деталировка и техничка.


Ограничение на размер прикрепляемого файла сейчас 400К, что на мой взгляд уже слишком много. Обычно 200К хватает за глаза.
1000 фотографий на форуме выкладывать не стоит, лучше пришлите их мне и мы их выложим в фотообзорах. Присылать лучше на адрес airforce.ru собака gmail.com.

----------


## Антоха

> чет "интересное место" не прицепилось..


А что там за МиГ-29 ? Есть общие и детальные его снимки? Плиззззз!!!!

----------


## Skyraider

Договорились, отсартирую и вышлю.

----------


## F378

как поживает Боровая . Зимой так и не добрался попасть туда. Но нынче весна,так что все впереди.

----------


## F378

и как там як-25?

----------


## Skyraider

Привет! Поживаем не плохо, ремонт в моделке потиху делаем. ЯК-25 собрали
покрасили, кабинета нету. По поводи 29-го не понял, на Боровой его нет и пока не будет. Но есть он в Матуге.

----------


## Антоха

> ... По поводи 29-го не понял, на Боровой его нет и пока не будет. Но есть он в Матуге.


Матуга это "Линия Сталина"? у Вас случайно нет его фотографий?

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Антон,а это не Вы на одном немецком форуме,целую кучу фотографий 29-х из Домны выложили.Человек с погонялом ДРАКОША и картинкой как у Вас.

----------


## Антоха

> Антон,а это не Вы на одном немецком форуме,целую кучу фотографий 29-х из Домны выложили.Человек с погонялом ДРАКОША и картинкой как у Вас.


Погоняло??? простите, но я не уголовник и "погоняло" никогда не имел... "Дракошами" называли МиГ-29 9-12, а так как я зациклен на этом истребителе, то счел возможным взять себе такой ник... опять-же кто-то на том форуме уже зарегистрировался под ником "Антоха" :Eek:

----------


## andrew_78

Добрый день! Заглянул я на сайтик, что-то нет там никакой "кучи"  фото :)

----------


## F378

а 29 из матуги в боровую отдадут?

----------


## andrew_78

Вот нашел фотку МиГ-29 с дружественного беларусского форума:
http://forum.belavia.ru/index.php?ac...nter&f=15&t=27
похоже на 10 с 787 иап.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Антон,а это не Вы на одном немецком форуме,целую кучу фотографий 29-х из Домны выложили.Человек с погонялом ДРАКОША и картинкой как у Вас.


А как на этот волшебный форум попасть? :Smile:

----------


## Skyraider

Матуга это Минский авиационный коледж. Там музей тоже мама не горей.
По последним непроверенным даным его статус подняли до института. По поводу обещаных фото - не все отсортировал, постараюсь выслать до конца недели, за одно и 25 досниму.

----------


## Skyraider

К Антохе мой mail: skywarrior@tut.by. Откликнитесь пообшаемся, чтобы не напрягать остальных.

----------


## FLOGGER

А можешь уточнить, какой это  25-й: РБС или РБШ? Фото 25-го мне очень интересны, но мне показалось, что он перекрашен, или нет? Я имею ввиду МИГ-25 на форуме belavia. А в МАТУГА  там БМ стоит?

----------


## F378

у меня есть фоты матуговского миг-25  ,счас поищу.

----------


## F378

вот он ,это БМ ,скорее всего из Щучина.

----------


## Skyraider

На Боровой 25-й УБ, уже перекрашен. Я успел отснять до покраски, даже по брюхом

Кстати парни на Боровую 19-й притянули, поехал снимать, фото ввечером...

----------


## Skyraider

Фото 25-го УБ.

----------


## F378

где это вы 19-й откопали ? фото ждемс

----------


## Skyraider

Где его откапали не знаю, а фото вот...

----------


## F378

в каком-то лагере детском нашли? 

су-7 интересует? правда до Минска везти далеко .

----------


## Skyraider

Возможно и в лагере, с технарями не разговаривал.
Сухарь интересует, а везти откуда?

----------


## Котков Андрей

25БМ с МАТУГИ - в местной фотокопилке, фото А. Короткова.
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...25bm/index.htm

----------


## F378

снимал осенью телефоном

----------


## Skyraider

Прекрасный образец для рестоврации, и где он?

----------


## Skyraider

А ЯК-25 нынче так выглядет...

----------


## F378

> Прекрасный образец для рестоврации, и где он?


я в личку отписывал.

----------


## F378

да приятно глянуть,преобразился ,а в кабине значить пусто?

----------


## Skyraider

Пока пусто...

----------


## F378

мне обещали в монино попробовать отснять ,напомню тому товарищу.

----------


## F378

Какой режим работы у "линии Сталина"  ,съемки я слыхал там платные?

----------


## F378

сегодня состоялась поездка к "экспонату" 

фотоотчет  http://photofile.ru/users/flashlight/2600630/

----------


## F378

сегодня посетил сталинскую линию  к самолетам не пустили ,  везде девчонки в пилотках , поснимал кой чего.    интересно.

----------


## Skyraider

На днях привузли Миг-21, фото на днях...

F 378 отзавитесь, как с вами связатся

----------


## ionas1988

ЯК-25 и МиГ-21 Ф-13 ХАИ,конец 80-х.Я думаю,что и по сей день там.

----------


## 154

*Skyraider*, не подскажишь в начале июля на день освобождения Белоруси на Боровой ничего не предвидется? Буду в Минске, хочу посетить.

----------


## Skyraider

Мероприятий вроде бы никаких.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

*ionas1988*, где фоты взяли? А то у меня есть куча от туда же - целый валкэраунд, но правда фоты не мои, а знакомого с ХАИ. Нужно?

----------


## ionas1988

Эти фотки ко мне попали случайно,в клубе стендового моделизма,где-то в начале 90-х годов.Есть еще несколько ч-б фоток,снятых мною там же в 1975 году,линейка МиГ-19 и МиГ-21 Ф-13,если нужно...

----------


## ionas1988

Очень нужна модель = Союз-13=.Пишите мне на ionas1988@rambler.ru
C ув.Александр.

----------


## FLOGGER

> *ionas1988*, где фоты взяли? А то у меня есть куча от туда же - целый валкэраунд, но правда фоты не мои, а знакомого с ХАИ. Нужно?


Конечно, фото очень интересно посмотреть.Если можешь-покажи.  На Стрижах говорили, что в ХАИ вроде была фотография Е-66А. Это так или нет? Если есть такая, то нельзя ли ее тиснуть в инет? Очень интересуюсь.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Ок, выставлю, но наверно не на форуме - много фоток.

----------


## F378

2 SKYRAIDER  

извиняюсь за временное отсутствие и невнимательность.  

су-7 я даже ездил снимать, фотоальбом тут http://photofile.ru/users/flashlight/

если до сих пор интерес имеется то свяжусь с вами ,я только сегодня прочел сообщения в личке.

----------


## 154

Пара снимков с Боровой. Июль, 2007.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Пара снимков с Боровой. Июль, 2007.


Что ж они 28-й-то так покрасили? Прям, попугай какой-то. Тщательнее надо, ребята...

----------


## F378

> Что ж они 28-й-то так покрасили? Прям, попугай какой-то. Тщательнее надо, ребята...


ничего ,со временем краска выгорит ,будет как настоящий  :Smile:

----------


## Uncle_Bu

> Что ж они 28-й-то так покрасили? Прям, попугай какой-то. Тщательнее надо, ребята...


Дык это так 558 АРЗ так постарался. Они еще МиГ-23МЛД для ИКК "Линия Сталина" в такие же лучезарные цвета размалевали. Почти одновременно малевали. Без души... Зато у себя на территории памятник Су-17М2 точно в соответствии со старым камуфляжем и техническими надписями сделали. Правда лет на пять-семь раньше
Одно слово - "для сЭбе"...

----------


## 154

> Дык это так 558 АРЗ так постарался. Они еще МиГ-23МЛД для ИКК "Линия Сталина" в такие же лучезарные цвета размалевали.


вот и 23-ий:

----------


## F378

млдшка мачуличская?

----------


## 154

Думаю, что ДА. Но точнее на этот вопрос сможет ответить *Uncle_Bu*.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Дык это так 558 АРЗ так постарался. Они еще МиГ-23МЛД для ИКК "Линия Сталина" в такие же лучезарные цвета размалевали. Почти одновременно малевали. Без души... Зато у себя на территории памятник Су-17М2 точно в соответствии со старым камуфляжем и техническими надписями сделали. Правда лет на пять-семь раньше
> Одно слово - "для сЭбе"...


 Вот на СУ-17М2 я посмотрел бы с большим интересом, а окраска 23-его с этого ракурса не шибко-то и видна. Но если он такой же, как и Як, то это, конечно, неуважение к аппарату и памяти о нем.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

> Вот на СУ-17М2 я посмотрел бы с большим интересом, .....


Так вот он 
http://www.airforce.ru/memorial/belo...aranovichi.htm
Далеко и ходить не надо.
А МЛД конечно из 201 иап. В Белоруссии только там МЛД были. Правда теперь их надо скорее барановическими обзывать. Теперь с ними ИТС 61 иаб мучается.

----------


## F378

есть еще в Глубоком м2  

http://www.airforce.ru/memorial/belo...oe/velikoe.htm

и на линии Сталина под Минском .

----------


## F378

> Так вот он 
> http://www.airforce.ru/memorial/belo...aranovichi.htm
> Далеко и ходить не надо.
> А МЛД конечно из 201 иап. В Белоруссии только там МЛД были. Правда теперь их надо скорее барановическими обзывать. Теперь с ними ИТС 61 иаб мучается.


 мучается ?  в каком смысле ,до летного состояния пытаются довести ,или порезать ?

----------


## 154

> есть еще в Глубоком м2  
> 
> http://www.airforce.ru/memorial/belo...oe/velikoe.htm
> 
> и на линии Сталина под Минском .


С какого перепугу это М2? Обычные Су-17М. Не проще ли зайти в музей на "линии..." и нормально снять:

----------


## F378

> С какого перепугу это М2? Обычные Су-17М. Не проще ли зайти в музей на "линии..." и нормально снять:



сам вы с "перепугу"  . когда я там был  тудась еще не пускали.

----------


## 154

*F378*, так и на приведенной вами ссылке:
http://www.airforce.ru/memorial/belo...oe/velikoe.htm
тоже не М2, а Су-17М.

----------


## F378

точна . а мне что-то почудилось .......  :)   :Smile:

----------


## 154

Еще несколько кадров. Ми-24 в сером камуфляже, на МиГ-21 написано ПФМ, но по-моему это БИС: гаргрот уж очень длинный, немецкий грузовик 60-х годов (снимался в кино) и авиа-кафе-бар (и я там был и пиво пил :Smile:  )

----------


## F378

а это где такие экспонаты ?

----------


## 154

Да все там же - Боровая.

----------


## F378

ну скоро доберусь воочию увидеть.

----------


## 154

На А-нете появился Як-25 с музея в Боровой. Как новенький, молодцы рестовраторы. Кстати, он стоит с родными движками.
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1246416/M/

----------


## F378

Коллектив музея и всех участников конференций на airforce  С Днем Воздушного Флота !!!!!

----------


## F378

http://avia.ak22.net/RU/news.html

музей авиации в Риге

----------


## F378

ВСЕМ !!

какой расклад действий 9-го в Боровой на открытии?

----------


## Skyraider

По не проверенным сведениям для Боровой отыскали Миг-29.
   Огромная благодарность F328 за Сушку!
   С уважением Sky/

----------


## F378

2 Skyraider

она уже на месте?

----------


## Skyraider

Пока нет, обо всем договорились, ездили смотрели, скоро перевезут.

----------


## Антоха

> По не проверенным сведениям для Боровой отыскали Миг-29.
>     ... 
> С уважением Sky/


А можно подробности? Что значит отыскали? Где? Что за машина? Есть ли её фотографии в строевом камуфляже?

----------


## F378

мля.  погода ни к черту ,снег с дождем ,а собирался сегодня в Боровую сгонять  :(

----------


## AC

> мля. погода ни к черту, снег с дождем, а собирался сегодня в Боровую сгонять  :(


Не расстаривайтесь... В Москве то же самое...  :Smile:

----------


## Skyraider

Да погода не к черту! Инфа по 29-му ко мне от третих лиц, жду более достоверных сведений. Так же говорят Миг-27 привезут на этой неделе.
Сушку 7-ю привезли, в понедельник выставлю фото 7-ки и 21-го.

----------


## F378

если семерка уже на месте назначения то ура!.

----------


## F378

миг-27к был не так давно в лидской авиабазе(даже не изувеченный) ,но скорее всего его там уже нету.

----------


## Skyraider

Конечно ура! Мигарь из какого-то парка.Фото обещанные вчера.

----------


## Skyraider

И 21-й, а меня с днем рождения.

----------


## F378

Да ура.   я рад .  И тебя с Днем Рождения Skyraider !

миг-21 не в Березе ли нашли ?

----------


## Uncle_Bu

21-й вроде один председатель колхоза "заныкал". Кажется и Су-7 оттуда. Про МиГ-29 - это "утка". По крайней мере Мачанский (нач аэроклуба) про него ничего не знал на день 14-10-07. А 29-й даже для военной кафедры авиаколледжа найти не смогли... МиГ-27 будет из Брестской области (если правильно помню из Костюковичей, но с названием могу ошибаться).

----------


## Uncle_Bu

> миг-27к был не так давно в лидской авиабазе(даже не изувеченный) ,но скорее всего его там уже нету.


Да вроде ж не было 27 в Лиде в экспозиции. Сама экспозиция благополучно поживает (поскольку находится на охраняемой территории) около летно-технической столовой. Правда покрашены самоли "левовато".

----------


## F378

> Да вроде ж не было 27 в Лиде в экспозиции. Сама экспозиция благополучно поживает (поскольку находится на охраняемой территории) около летно-технической столовой. Правда покрашены самоли "левовато".


ваш фотообзор миг27к сделан в лиде ,я тот самоль имел в виду ,хотя это только надежда на то что он еще там сохранился ,скорее всего нет.

су-7 бмк действительно заныкал председатель, я его случайно нашел в д. Янчуки Поставского района ,по поводу которого связался с людьми из Боровой через этот форум.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

> ваш фотообзор миг27к сделан в лиде ,я тот самоль имел в виду ,хотя это только надежда на то что он еще там сохранился ,скорее всего нет.


Я 27-й снимал в МГВАК или как он там теперь обзывается (я уже запутался). МАТУГА короче. И там он пока сохранился.

----------


## Skyraider

Ну вот облом, а инфу про 29-й подавали якобы от Мачанского.
Кстати Мачанский заместитель председателя центрального совета досааф по авиации - председатель центрального авиаклуба имени дважды героя Советского союза С.И. Грицевца.

----------


## F378

в быхове случайно ничего не искали?

----------


## Skyraider

Так вот и не облом! Будут, будут только не завтра-послезавтра, а в течении 
года, двух и не только 29-й!

----------


## Uncle_Bu

> Так вот и не облом! Будут, будут только не завтра-послезавтра, а в течении 
> года, двух и не только 29-й!


Ну понятно, что когда спишут машину тогда она и будет. Однако пока-то и для учебной базы нет... не то, что для музея.

----------


## Skyraider

Тогда и для учебки будут.

----------


## Skyraider

К Uncle_Be
 Ту-16 для учебки не нужен, а то переговоры уже идут - опоздаете.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

> К Uncle_Bu а не Be
>  Ту-16 для учебки не нужен, а то переговоры уже идут - опоздаете.


Спасибо, конечно, за заботу. Да только я мало похож на человека, который боится куда-то опоздать. Видимо возраст и опыт сказываются. На мой взглад опаздывает лишь тот, кто не в состоянии честно оценить собственные возможности. И учебки у меня нет (в Печах она). Посему Ту-16 (как собственно и МиГ-29) мне совершенно не нужен.
Вероятно речь идет о балбасовской машине?. Так если она чуток еще постоит под Оршей, то будет интересовать только базу цветмета.
И начинать там надо не с переговоров. Этот вопрос можно незначительным административным ресурсом решить. Чего там переговариваться?.. Там надо с технико-экономического обоснования начинать (с бизнес-плана по нонешнему) по перебазированию лайнера на расстояние около 230км. Все упирается в финансовую сторону дела. Я с похожими вещами сталкивался. Но это уже другая тема...
Всех благ.

----------


## F378

Сегодня всплыли некоторые факты из прошлого су-7 бмк б\н 53 

Этот самоль ,уже списанный летчики выменяли у тогдашнего председателя колхоза на сруб для бани . Ну в деревню перетянули самолет (50км от аэродрома Поставы) а обратно привезли сруб. Баня была знатная ,правда к нынешнему времени уже сгорела.


 :)

----------


## AC

> Сегодня всплыли некоторые факты из прошлого су-7 бмк б\н 53 
> Этот самоль ,уже списанный летчики выменяли у тогдашнего председателя колхоза на сруб для бани . Ну в деревню перетянули самолет (50км от аэродрома Поставы) а обратно привезли сруб. Баня была знатная ,правда к нынешнему времени уже сгорела.
> :)


А что у вас, в Белоруссии, колхозникам государство дарило самолеты списанные?...  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> А что у вас, в Белоруссии, колхозникам государство дарило самолеты списанные?...


так говорят же что не дарило, а выменивало на самые необходимые для авиаторов вещи... способствующие стойкому перенесению всех тягот и лишений воинской службы :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> так говорят же что не дарило, а выменивало на самые необходимые для авиаторов вещи... способствующие стойкому перенесению всех тягот и лишений воинской службы


А-а-а... Так его не ВЫменяли, а ОБменяли на сруб!?... Т. е. за Су-7Б колхозники подогнали части баню!?... Ну дают белорусские партизаны-председатели!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## F378

> А что у вас, в Белоруссии, колхозникам государство дарило самолеты списанные?...


Да вроде и в России дарило. 

Хотя в нашем районе еще в одном колхозе стоял Ан-14 (почти летабельный ,в детском садике ) и миг-15 , до нынешних дней не дожили к сожалению ,а в другом колхозе был су-7 бкл ,но тот тоже лет пять назад куда-то пропал.

----------


## AC

> ...В другом колхозе был су-7бкл, но тот тоже лет пять назад куда-то пропал.


Судя по ветке про ВВС Азербайджана в "Современности", не иначе как в Азербайджан выгодно ушел...  :Biggrin:

----------


## F378

2 Uncle Bu

не в курсе ли ,где экспонируется Су-25 б.н. 29 ?   

б.н.26 на линии сталина 
б.н. 25 в Боровой

----------


## Skyraider

К Uncle_Be

Я рад, что Вы человек который не торопится при решении проблем, а че тогда нудите - в учебке нету, в учебке нету - коль Вам это не надо. Тушка из Болбасова, так вот и решают как везти.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

> 2 Uncle Bu
> 
> не в курсе ли ,где экспонируется Су-25 б.н. 29 ?   
> 
> б.н.26 на линии сталина 
> б.н. 25 в Боровой


Может в Гомеле в музее? Вроде туда отдавали тоже. Мужики в ТЭЧ в Лиде вообще предлагали делать следующим образом. Если из населенного пункта один летчик вышел, то на памятник отдавать боевой, а если два летчика, то спарку.

----------


## F378

> Может в Гомеле в музее? Вроде туда отдавали тоже. Мужики в ТЭЧ в Лиде вообще предлагали делать следующим образом. Если из населенного пункта один летчик вышел, то на памятник отдавать боевой, а если два летчика, то спарку.



да я слыхал такую шутку ,а что за музей в Гомеле?

----------


## Беларус

> да я слыхал такую шутку ,а что за музей в Гомеле?


Это науке неизвестно. :Cool: 

Uncle Bu: сколько Су-25-х осталось в Лиде? После развала у нас осталось 97 (206 ШАП + ШАП из Постав; не помню номер). В 1998 году Перу было продано 18 штук, в 1999 - Конго поставлено 10 штук, в 2003 Украине (своих им что ли мало) 4 штуки, а 2 Су-25 и 2 Су-25УБ в 2003-2004 годах отправились в Кот-д'Ивуар. + 2 в качестве экспонатов. Получается, что максимум 59.

----------


## Беларус

> да я слыхал такую шутку ,а что за музей в Гомеле?


Это науке неизвестно. :Cool: 

Uncle_Bu: сколько Су-25-х осталось в Лиде? После развала у нас осталось 97 (206 ШАП + ШАП из Постав; не помню номер). В 1998 году Перу было продано 18 штук, в 1999 - Конго поставлено 10 штук, в 2003 Украине (своих им что ли мало) 4 штуки, а 2 Су-25 и 2 Су-25УБ в 2003-2004 годах отправились в Кот-д'Ивуар. + 2 в качестве экспонатов. Получается, что максимум 59.

----------


## F378

если 59 то как раз почти на целый полк из 3-х АЭ 

кстати а Кобринские вы посчитали ? Хотя после разгона Кобрина они перелетили в Поставы (и вроде часть в Лиду)  Поставы -378 ШАП ,Кобрин-397 ШАП 

И два борта в военной акамедии ?

----------


## Беларус

> если 59 то как раз почти на целый полк из 3-х АЭ 
> 
> кстати а Кобринские вы посчитали ? Хотя после разгона Кобрина они перелетили в Поставы (и вроде часть в Лиду)  Поставы -378 ШАП ,Кобрин-397 ШАП 
> 
> И два борта в военной акамедии ?


Поставский и Кобринский полки уже давно расформировали. А вот о том, что на территории ВА ещё два борта стоят я не знал. Значит, 57 осталось. 

Лично я думаю, что их вряд ли более 30 (в лётном состоянии). Часть на хранении (на экспорт).

----------


## F378

> Поставский и Кобринский полки уже давно расформировали. А вот о том, что на территории ВА ещё два борта стоят я не знал. Значит, 57 осталось. 
> 
> Лично я думаю, что их вряд ли более 30 (в лётном состоянии). Часть на хранении (на экспорт).


в курсе про поставы и кобрин . лично видел.

мож и 30 осталось а может и не 30.  :)

----------


## Uncle_Bu

> Uncle Bu: сколько Су-25-х осталось в Лиде? После развала у нас осталось 97 (206 ШАП + ШАП из Постав; не помню номер).


На вопрос ответить не могу. Ибо не знаю. Но полагаю, что начальное число было иным. В Лиду же свели технику из трех полков...

А в Гомеле это площадка военной техники обновленная к 65-ти летию Победы. Так по крайней мере по телевидению сказали.

----------


## F378

В каком нынче состоянии су-7бмк в Боровой ?  Ждет своего часа или уже чего-то там делается ?

----------


## dima_v_m

Сообщение от F378  
да я слыхал такую шутку ,а что за музей в Гомеле?

Музей военной истории и техники образован не слишком давно.
Из авиации выставлены: Су-7 (до этого находился на въезде в город Буда-Кошелево Гомельского района), Су-25 бн 29 (к сожалению какой-то светлой голове в музее пришло в голову его покрасить, с дуру закрасили всю техничку и первоначальный камуфляж), а также интересный экземпляр Ми-8РЭБ бн 89 (сам лично был в то время в музее когда его собирали после установки на площадку).
Еще один Су-7 бн 40 был в Гомеле установлен во дворе школы но однажды исчез в неизвестном направлении (ходили упорные слухи среди наших моделистов что этот самолет хотят восстановить энтузиасты из университета им.Сухого и установить его у здания университета, но это информация не подтверждается до сих пор).
Все эти экспонаты сфотографированы и фото выложено на сайте:
http://www.photoka.info/russian.htm
С уважением Дмитрий.

----------


## F378

ага. пасиб.  
только ми-8 рэб , это или ми-9-летающий ВКП комдива РВСН или ми-8пп  ,ми-8рэб не було такой мельницы.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

///////Все эти экспонаты сфотографированы и фото выложено на сайте:
http://www.photoka.info/russian.htm///////
Судя по фоткам  Дмитрия. Борт №89 - это Ми-8ППА. Т.е. вертолет РЭБ. А вот на "Линии  Сталина" стоит другой "РЭБовец" Ми-8СМВ. Только с него антенны сняли, видимо, чтобы "невероятного" противника запутать. А может просто серебра пожадничали. Волноводы-то посеребренные наверное.

С уважением,

----------


## F378

предполагаеццо салон на линии Сталина в июле.  

aviasalon.by   оф сайт 

слыхал что аэродром в Боровой хотят закрыть ,это правда ? а экспозиция останется ?

----------


## Skyraider

Да правда! В течении двух лет, со стороны Уручья до КДП будут высотки,а на поле - элитные катеджи. От музея до построек будет линия отчуждения, ведь за клубом находится часть. В музее поменялся хранитель и тот собирается увольняться ( зароботная плата по агентурным данным 200 тысяч белорусских рублей), работы по семерке преостановлены...

----------


## F378

полные кранты.

----------


## Skyraider

Ну несовсем, пока работы преостановились. Возможно решат и по оплате трудов людей на музее, вопрос открыт. Музей БУДЕТ!

----------


## F378

Вообщем возникает вопрос ,а для Минска целых два музея -не слишком ли много ? Первый я имею в виду -линия Сталина. Как бы само по себе напрашиввется объединение .

----------


## Skyraider

Линия Сталина к Боровой никакого отношения не имеет (разные ведомства, разные люди, разные платформы). Линию создавал Метла (не один конечно), все это под эгидой организации воинов-афганцев. Да и Линия от Минска не так близка. Два музея много или мало для Минска - хороших музеев МАЛО НЕ БЫВАЕТ! Вопрос - сколько авиамузеев в Англии, в Штатах? Вот и ответ... Еще бы и подход как на Западе супер было бы...
   По поводу объединения: на Линии посмотрели, что на Боровой собирают и успокоились с авиацией. Собрали на тему Афгана и хватит...

----------


## F378

ну понятно. 

а МБР  это тоже к теме афгана относится интересно?  Видал там то ли р-12 то ли р-14

----------


## Skyraider

А это да кучи, чтоб веселей туристам было, там много чего к теме Афгана неотносится.

----------


## F378

странная концепция у той линии.  некое военно-историческое буриме

----------


## Skyraider

И я того же мнения...

----------


## Skyraider

За прошедшее время появились Мигарь 27-й и Дельфин 29-й.

----------


## F378

Мигарь откудова ?  И какой модификации ?

----------


## KAYRA

> Мигарь откудова ?  И какой модификации ?


Мигарь там - Миг-27К из 911-го апиб

----------


## F378

мож ещо в лиде на 206-й базе нашли ???     фотки выложи.

----------


## ssk

На боровую притащили Су-24 и Миг-29 (скорей всего с "линии сталина". А также появился расчленненный Ил-18 в старой аэрофлотовской раскраске

----------


## F378

так Боровая все таки пока на месте или будет переезжать ? или вообще кранты ?

----------


## ssk

Собираются закрывать только аэродром. Но пока из-за кризиса отложили это дело на 2-3 года. А на его месте собираются (вернее уже есть и остается) сделать авиамузей. Ну а все поле отдают под застройку - очень лакомый кусочек для строителей элитного жилья.
По слухам собираются еще притащить Ан-12

----------


## F378

по субботам  можно попасть ?

----------


## ssk

Вроде бы прошла информация об официальном открытии музея в Боровой 3 июля. В планах полеты белорусских ВВС и т.д. Кто-нибудь что-нибудь может слыхал об этом?

----------


## An-Z

3 июля будет воздушный парад над Минском, а торжественное открытие экспозиции авиационного музея (включающее демполёты) намечено на 4 июля, планирую быть..

----------


## Gnom

> На боровую притащили Су-24 и Миг-29 (скорей всего с "линии сталина". А также появился расчленненный Ил-18 в старой аэрофлотовской раскраске


МиГ-29 с линии сталина точно. Техники с 927-й ИАБ перевозили в боровую. Один из них сделал фото телефоном. Завтра попробую разжиться. Но фото обещал Антохе. Если решит то пусть выложит. :Smile:

----------


## Gnom

> Вроде бы прошла информация об официальном открытии музея в Боровой 3 июля. В планах полеты белорусских ВВС и т.д. Кто-нибудь что-нибудь может слыхал об этом?


Полёты только 3 июля. Будет парад авиатехники. Сегодня вернулся из Мачулищ. В течении всей недели звено Ми-8 тренеровались. В принципе все базы на своих аэродромах репитировали тоже. На этой неделе будет перелёт на аэродром мачулищи для совместных тренеровок всех участников. 2 июля генеральная репетиция с проходом над проспектом Победителей.
Слышал что полёты над боровой отменили но точно не буду утверждать.

----------


## F378

о !  ил-18 это гвоздь !  

распишите подробней про 3 числа ,когда там начало и т.п. возможно получицца слетать туда.

----------


## Gnom

3 июля будет парад. 4 июля полёты над боровой. Сегодня уточнял. По времени начала этих мероприятий точно сказать не могу.

----------


## Антоха

> МиГ-29 с линии сталина точно. Техники с 927-й ИАБ перевозили в боровую. Один из них сделал фото телефоном. Завтра попробую разжиться. Но фото обещал Антохе. Если решит то пусть выложит.


Дружище, такие фотографии конечно же надо выкладывать для всеобщего обозрения! Так что я сразу даю добро на публикацию:)

----------


## Набор Букв

МиГ-29, Су-24

----------


## AC

> Вроде бы прошла информация об официальном открытии музея в Боровой 3 июля. В планах полеты белорусских ВВС и т.д. Кто-нибудь что-нибудь может слыхал об этом?


Анонс от МО Белоруссии:
http://vsr.mil.by/index/119_4_3.html?publication=119

----------


## AC

> Анонс от МО Белоруссии:
> http://vsr.mil.by/index/119_4_3.html?publication=119


Репетиция минского парада (фото):
http://news.tut.by/141498.html

----------


## Gnom

"Крылья Белоруссии" - это Ми-24? Первый раз слышу! :Confused:

----------


## AC

> "Крылья Белоруссии" - это Ми-24? Первый раз слышу!


Нет, писали неоднократно, что "Крылья..." -- они на Су-27:
http://www.belarustoday.info/?pid=61913

----------


## F378

кто будет снимайте , ждем отчеты и уолки ,  я блин не попадаю....

----------


## F378

ну че и как там ?  кто бывал ,ждем фоты .

----------


## AC

> ну че и как там ?  кто бывал ,ждем фоты .


*Антоха*, и на новые опознавательные знаки ВВС Белоруссии хотелось бы посмотреть...  :Smile:

----------


## Gnom

Сегодня сбросил фотки сделаные телефоном техником во время транспортировки МиГ-29 с линии сталина на боровую. Фотографии МиГов с новыми опозновательными знаками сбросил Антону для книги. Так что ждите книгу. Есть фотки на земле всех участников парада. Скину попозже.

----------


## Gnom

> ну че и как там ?  кто бывал ,ждем фоты .


Вчера посетил боровую. Вот маленький фотоотчёт :Biggrin:

----------


## Gnom

Фотки Ан-2

----------


## Gnom

1. Продолжаем.

----------


## Gnom

2. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

3. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

4. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

5. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

6. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

7. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

8. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

9. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

10. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

11. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

12. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

13. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

14. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

15. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

16. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

17. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

18. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

19. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

20. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

21. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

22. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

23. Продолжаем

----------


## Gnom

Вот все самолёты и вертолёты, которые находятся в музее. Общее впечатление прекрасно. Одно омрачило это сам аэроклуб... Как в притче всякой тваре по паре. 2 Ан-2, 2 Ми-2, 2 Як-52. Может я не всё увидел но на стоянках только это.

----------

